# FRIDAY FUN - Snouts



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure someone suggested snouts as a theme for this Friday after all the lovely Lola noses, so I'll start off with snouts pics for my three (I love them all )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! Way to go Marzi! posting the Friday Fun!!!

And a lovely set of snouts you have there!!!

Here is miss Lady's snout.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Fab Friday fun!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi you have 3 super cute snouts in your house! I love Kiki's little smile with the teeth showing Lady has a cute snout too! Here is Molly's snout She likes this one cause she didn't have to do any work


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Marzi you have 3 super cute snouts in your house! I love Kiki's little smile with the teeth showing Lady has a cute snout too! Here is Molly's snout She likes this one cause she didn't have to do any work


Love a choccy nose 
We'll have to do acrobatics or dressing up next week to ensure Molly has a challenge. Or her owners


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Love a choccy nose
> We'll have to do acrobatics or dressing up next week to ensure Molly has a challenge. Or her owners


It's ok we like this kind better ha!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby Dot snout!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*Ralph's snout*

Serious face!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

We're hanging out on the deck, it's too nice outside to bother with sweeping the leaves, though Bette is picking some up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pics.. Must get some new ones of these two monkeys!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfiboblers.....










Fergus Pumpkin










Mable bable


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so cannot a decent new pic.. They are too busy playing.. So here is some old ones!
Sleeping beauty...









Poodle face...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok mine are a couple of older ones as well...






- 
ok, just one, for some reason it won't load the other.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Ok mine are a couple of older ones as well...
> View attachment 23706
> -
> ok, just one, for some reason it won't load the other.


Like Nina!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is an older photo...the lashes are pretty short here


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just beautiful!!
You keep Molly's snout & chops so white mairi, how do you manage this?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Molly's snout  
Is it the pic that used to be your avatar? It was my favourite avatar picture ever


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tracey...it is pretty clean but looks Extra Persil white in this photo...it was a post grooming photo ...I think its a bit more creamy these days. 

Ah Marzi ...well remembered  

I completely forgot about that avator pic til you mentioned it 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah Molly! You're adorable!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Cute puppy nose...and then nearly 2 years on it has definitely changed colour!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You just wanna kiss Molly xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol I'm forever kissing her head and I wear quite bright lipstick!!! 

You should see me frantically trying to wipe it off before we go out.... :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

This was a tricky one..










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant pic of Dexter's snout


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Errrrm .....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Errrrm .....


I just laughed so hard! Thank you!!! Xoxo

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's about as good as my photography gets Donna and you're so lucky you didn't have to se the whole picture xx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

This pics are amazing! We should make a snout collage! Lol!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

SidneyM said:


> This pics are amazing! We should make a snout collage! Lol!


Only if mines in the middle x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Errrrm .....


Too funny At first I was a little baffled ha! I was like "that is a human nose" am I seeing things!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No air brushing involved that's the conk in all it's glory


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahahah omg Karen! You are so funny! I love you to bits!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer's








Lexi's









After my other post declaring how I could tell them apart, on these only from the background because I know when I took them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And the winning snout from Friday nights fun post has to go to.............
:star::star::star::third::third::third:



wilfiboy said:


> Errrrm .....


I sure know how to pick a nose!!!!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank goodness post your poos bottoms has already gone!!! Ha ha I would be worried now what may appear


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol lol well Mairi did say once that she'd been admiring my ring ........oh dear .....sorry x


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol lol well Mairi did say once that she'd been admiring my ring ........oh dear .....sorry x


Now I get it!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Now I get it!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Lol did it get lost in translation last time Donna ???? 











my Ring !!!!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Beemer's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks JUST like Ringo with that grubby little face lol so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Errrrm .....


:laugh::laugh::laugh:



wilfiboy said:


> Lol lol well Mairi did say once that she'd been admiring my ring ........oh dear .....sorry x






wilfiboy said:


> Lol did it get lost in translation last time Donna ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I have to revisit this thread.... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Were you on the Hooch on Friday Karen :question::question::question:

Yes I think your 'Ring' is beautiful ..... 

I knew it wasn't fully understood the first time round 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe you need to be a nurse and a little but basic


----------

